
Spots – a view controller framework for iOS development - zenangst
Spots is a view controller framework that makes your setup and future development blazingly fast. Because of its internal architecture and generic view models, you can easily move your view models into the cloud. This is super easy to do because Spots can translate JSON data into view model data right out-of-the-box. It is packed with convenience methods that are at your disposal through the public API.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;hyperoslo&#x2F;Spots
======
10dpd
The problem with these types of frameworks is that as soon as you try to do
something just outside of the provided templates and examples they either 1.
break badly or 2. require a lot more time and effort than just developing the
thing natively.

~~~
jdmoreira
This is native. See my other comment about my diy implementation of a similar
idea

------
jdmoreira
Damn. At the early-stage startup I work for we built a naive implementation of
this 2 months ago. We are doing it by key-value coding the keys from the JSON
into our VCs. Our version is schema-less, apparently this follows some kind of
schema for each VC. We are using our implementation in production without any
major issues.

I'm happy for this project but I wish I could have seen this 2 monts ago.

